# le quel choisire, pour pas trop cher



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2000)

j'aimerais m'acheter un organisateur , mais le problème je ne sais aps trop le quel choisir, le visor avait l'air assez bien non?  enfin le quel me conseillerez vous pour pas trop cher?@+


----------



## c-66 (3 Décembre 2000)

Personellement, j'ai le Visor Delux, qui coûte environ CHF 500.- (FF 2000) et je suis vraiment content. Seul truc embêtant c'est que ça fonctionne sur pile et pas sur accu mais ça tient assez longtemps. Autrement, le visor tout simple si tu ne cherche qqch de pas cher et de bien intégré avec le mac je le trouve très bien, il faut simplement compter un peu plus pour rajouter le craddle USB.


----------



## SirDeck (4 Décembre 2000)

Cela dépend du besoin.
Le visor est le plus ouvert et donc évolutif pour un prix raisonnable. C'est un véritable couteau suisse. Mais, si tu ne souhaite utiliser que les fonctions PIM (ce qui est l'usage principal du PDA actuellement), le M100 est le moins chère tout en offrant Palm os 3.5 (attention la taille de l'écran est encore plus réduite pour une résolution identique que celle du palm V)
Si en revanche tu veux faire du web Offline (avant go) ou lire et modifier des documents (Document to Go) ou encore envoyer des mails on-line (MultiMail via un GSM ou dans quelque mois un téléphone GPRS), il faut quelque chose avec plus de ram.

@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Décembre 2000)

j'ai craqué je em susi acheté le m100 
 jai cherché partotu aji aps trouvé le visor , javais de totue manière assez seulement pour le m100, allez ciao


----------



## alarcatima (6 Mars 2020)

Merci pour les réponses



xxxxxxxxxxx PUB !


----------



## Locke (6 Mars 2020)

alarcatima a dit:


> Merci pour les réponses


J'ai le sentiment que tu ne vas pas rester très, très, longtemps dans ces forums !


----------



## Macounette (25 Mars 2020)

Oh punaise, la claque.
m100... Visor... Palm OS 3.5 ... AvantGo... DocumentsToGo.... le passé revient au galop


----------



## Orphanis (26 Mars 2020)

Macounette a dit:


> Oh punaise, la claque.
> m100... Visor... Palm OS 3.5 ... AvantGo... DocumentsToGo.... le passé revient au galop



En lisant les premiers posts, je me suis dit : « je suis complètement largué sur l’actualité tech. Palm est de retour sur le marché ».


----------

